# Etapa de 300+300w Proco



## huki (Ago 23, 2011)

les hago un aporte y espero les sea util,esto le pertenece a una consola potenciada proco sb-8300fx.segun el imforme tecnico entrega una potencia de 300w+300w rms pero no dice nada sobre si es en 4Ω o en 8Ω. la fuente es de 42v+42v el amperaje no lo se este es para la parte de la potencia tiene dos capacitores de 6800uf/80v con un puente de diodos de 25amp(gbj25j).ac (ac in) en la placa es de 14v el mismo es para el fan y la proteccion.90c es un termico cerrado 10amp 90·c al dicipador.k2-j10 es un puente yo le puse un termico de 75·c con una resistencia de 100Ω/2w es para que el fan no funcione al maximo de velocidad ya que el ruido es molesto a unvolumen bajo.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 1, 2011)

En mi pais estan en unas consolas que se ensamblan en la capital, no recuerdo bien las marcas pero son identicas a las que muestras, lamentablemente no se logra ver muy bien. Y tambien se carbonizaban las resistencia de 10 ohmios de la red zobel, con protector up1237, transistores sanken etc. Quise sacarles el esquema pero nunca consegui hacerlo. 



Si alguien tiene los originales, puede por favosr correguir los valores de los componentes en el pcb para que esten correctos.
Yo le daria una potencia de 150W a cada canal con un maximo de +/-52V a cuatro ohmios, para 300W necesita mucho más.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

huki dijo:


> les hago un aporte y espero les sea util,esto le pertenece a una consola potenciada proco sb-8300fx.segun el imforme tecnico entrega una potencia de 300w+300w rms pero no dice nada sobre si es en 4Ω o en 8Ω. la fuente es de 42v+42v el amperaje no lo se este es para la parte de la potencia tiene dos capacitores de 6800uf/80v con un puente de diodos de 25amp(gbj25j).ac (ac in) en la placa es de 14v el mismo es para el fan y la proteccion.90c es un termico cerrado 10amp 90·c al dicipador.k2-j10 es un puente yo le puse un termico de 75·c con una resistencia de 100Ω/2w es para que el fan no funcione al maximo de velocidad ya que el ruido es molesto a unvolumen bajo.



Con 42V por rama se sacan unos 70W por canal en 8ohms, podria llegar a los 140 en 4 ohms y a los 280 en 2 ohms, con lo cual necesitas un mínimo de 4A para cada canal por lo que el trafo deveria entregar entre 10 y 12A


----------



## huki (Sep 7, 2011)

zopilote los componentes estan todos bien son los mismos que tengo en la placa,los unicos que canbian son los dos condensadores de entrada de audio en la placa mia son 10uf/50v y el que vos posteaste es de 22uf/50v.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 7, 2011)

huki dijo:


> zopilote los componentes estan todos bien son los mismos que tengo en la placa,los unicos que canbian son los dos condensadores de entrada de audio en la placa mia son 10uf/50v y el que vos posteaste es de 22uf/50v.



Procedo a correguirlo, gracias por aclararlo. El diseño se baso en lo que posteaste, ya he realizado varios pcb solo por fotografias (practico a diario). Y si no es molestia puedes indicar cuanto el el largo y ancho reales del pcb.


----------



## huki (Sep 11, 2011)

La placa mide 17cm de largo por 10cm de ancho,espero que te sea util.

Queria saber si a esta placa se le puede sacar mas potencia ya que dispongo de 8tr Sanken y un transformador de 50+50v por 5amp  


Saludos y suerte.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2011)

Estamos hablando de un esquipo que trabaja con +-42V y vos lo queres pasar a +-70V la diferencia es muy grande, busca un esquema que trabaje con +-70V

La forma que tu lo planteas no es correcta. 
Modificar un equipo de audio no es solo cambiar la fuente, implica cálculos, mucho conocimiento, mucha experiencia y disponer de una gran canitidad de insrumental adecuado en instrumentación.

Hay muchos que hacen cambios y modificaciones, y logran que "suene" pero el tema es que no saben realemete "como suena"


----------



## huki (Nov 12, 2011)

una cosa la alimentacion de la placa de 300+300w es de 60+/- no 42+42v ya que esa es la salida del transformador.


----------



## pato2009 (May 1, 2014)

disculpa zopilote me podrias pasar el pcb para hacerlo con el metodo de planchado! .... desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## zopilote (May 2, 2014)

Lo del planchado ya deje de hacerlo. Pero si tienes intensiones de hacerlo, no te detengo.

suerte


----------



## pato2009 (May 2, 2014)

gracias zopi! jejeje cariniosamente jajaja! ... la verdad tengo de esas planchas de la abuela esa que calientan banda y nunca me fallo ni una sola placa! muchisimas gracias loco!


----------

